# Reading > Who Said That? >  Patience Strong, Happy is the Heart, which book?

## bjull

Hi,

I wonder if anyone knows which book the poem "Happy is the Heart" by Patience Strong is found in?

The poem starts:

Happy is the heart
that knows
The joy of walking
with a friend...

Thanks!

----------


## togre

Amazon has 6 books listed under the author Patience Strong. None of these has a decent description or a listing of contents. However, _The Patience Strong Omnibus: A Personal Selection from Fifty Years of Verse_ would be a good guess. 

If you really wanted to run this down, you could purchase all six books for under $30 (plus shipping) and check them yourself. Or, you could contact the sellers with your question.

Not a real answer, but hope it helps.

----------

